
Elon Musk considers move to Mars despite 'good chance of death' - kentms
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/nov/25/elon-musk-move-mars-chance-of-death
======
jgamman
if there's a GoFundMe page for this I've got $1 to help send him on his way

